# AR-15 as a coyote rifle?



## Cool Breeze331 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have recently purchased DPMS Oracle AR-15 with a railed gas block and picatinny rail on the top and I have put on a Magpul MOE stock, pistol grip and Mbus backup iron sights and a UTG bdu camo quad rail. Any recommendations on anything to make it a perfect Yote rifle with accessories, paint job, anything that can make it better would be Much appreciated!!! I can't wait to get it out and tag some yotes with it!!! Any info helps

Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been using an AR15 on and off for three years. I say off because I went back to my 22-250 after loosing a coyote. Then I would try a different bullet etc. I had quad rail forearms and all the other bells and whistles. Coyotes don't much care how lethal the gun looks they only flop when hit with enough energy.

I started with a 20 inch bull barrel. I think it was 2010 I carried that for six miles in two feet of snow at the Bremen coyote tournament. Only tournament I ever entered, but it did teach me go lighter. So I switched to a 16 inch and that is when the troubles begin. I lost one out of three coyotes, but I didn't let that go on long. I switched back to me 22-250 and ordered a 20 inch heavy, but not bull barrel. The difference was 300 fps. I also ordered a 1/8 twist. Shooting 75 gr bullets with a good ballistic coefficient gives me nearly twice as much energy as a factory 22-250 at 600 yards. I don't plan on shooting coyote with a 223 at 600 yards I'm just comparing energy as affected by ballistic coefficient.

I would like to tell you this is the magic sollution, but the truth is it's all on paper and I am waiting to try it this fall. My suggestion is shoot the heaviest bullet your rifle will stabilize. I was having good results with the 60 gr VMax in 22-250, but I never did try it in my 1/9 twist in my 16 inch barrel. My best results with my short barrel was the nothing fancy 55 gr soft point.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Good glass, good scope mount, and a good bullet. Depending on the height of your scope mount, you may find you need a cheek riser added to your stock.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Many people use an AR coyote hunting. Generally a 18+ barrel length. For the most part you are good to go, you may want to get some of that stretchy cammo wrap for it, it doesnt use adhesive so you can take it off and it wont leave any residue. If you want to shoot the lighter bullets you will want your twist rate at 1:9, otherwise all the twist rates work well with bullets in the 55-65 range.


----------



## Cool Breeze331 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a 16 inch standard factory barrel 1:9 twist i just have to get a good scope and bipod and i just bought a new polymer handguard and it should be here soon and i so cant wait


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

piggy back red dot is nice to have. I carried one last season and switch it over to 6x45 can't wait to start the season. I have seen some very good numbers out of her can't get her to settle down and shoot one hole groups but i think it will be a great gun inside of 300. numbers are way better then 223. I got so 3450 fps out of 60 gr sierra


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

There is a lot of debate about coyote rifle. Always will be. I don't us an AR, but many folks like them. The chamberings available are suitable for the task. My advice is to match your optics to the type of hunting/terrain you intend to hunt and remember to never use a bipod that attaches to the barrel itself. Know the limits of the gun and get comfortable shooting at awkward angles and positions. Coyotes are seldom accommodating in presenting themselves as an easy target.


----------

